# Where to purchase: Big Box vs. Local Dealer



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi. I'm a first time poster and about to buy my first snowblower. Never used one either. Never even used or maintained a gas lawnmower so this is all new to me. Long time manual shoveler!

I've pretty much narrowed down my model to an Ariens 24" Deluxe. I own a home with a steep driveway and path around to the back patio. The main pain I want to get around with the snow blower is the packed-in snow at the opening of the driveway resulting from the town plow cleaning the street. I figure the Ariens 24" Deluxe should do the trick. The power steering is also important to me.

As I said, I know nothing about these machines and am not all that keen on doing my own maintenance of it. Therefore, i'm trying to determine if it's worth paying what will probably be $150-$200 more to purchase it from the local Arien's dealer vs. Home Depot. i know Home Depot (when you're lucky enought to find them in stock) will send the boxed machine to the local dealer who will assemble and test it for you then deliver it and hopefullly give you a short lesson. I went to the local dealer and asked what I get for the extra $200 or so. Basically he said you'd be put further up the list when it needs repair or maintenance. Maybe I'm answering my own question since I stated I don't want to deal with changing parts and oil, but is it generally worth the $200 or so more you'll pay from the local dealer for that "advantage"? I went to the local dealer today (Saturday) to place the order and they were closed. Apparently their winter hours are Monday-Friday only. That caused me some concern. Given I work Monday-Friday, the day I'd probably schedule maintenance, drop-off/pick-up would be Saturdays. I was surprised that a business that sells largely winter power equipment would choose to not be open on the weekends during the winter? They are open Saturdays the rest of the year.

For what will be a $1000-$1250 purchase, I guess $200 for a strong relationship with a local dealer that purports to give you good customer service is worth it, but I'm curious as to what the more experienced posters here have to say.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't walk, but run from box stores when it comes to assembling power equipment. They don't have the training or experience to properly set-up power equipment. I'm not aware of them sending out equipment to a third party dealer to be assembled. Not sure why a third party dealer would want to assist Home Depot with the sale and assembly of power equipment??? I would recommend buying the machine directly from your local dealer. Peace of mind knowing if you have a problem or need maintenance you're in good hands with an authorized dealer.


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

I would guess it's so you become a customer of their maintenance and support services thereafter?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

brvid said:


> Hi. I'm a first time poster and about to buy my first snowblower. Never used one either. Never even used or maintained a gas lawnmower so this is all new to me. Long time manual shoveler!
> 
> I've pretty much narrowed down my model to an Ariens 24" Deluxe. I own a home with a steep driveway and path around to the back patio. The main pain I want to get around with the snow blower is the packed-in snow at the opening of the driveway resulting from the town plow cleaning the street. I figure the Ariens 24" Deluxe should do the trick. The power steering is also important to me.


 Welcome the forum Brvid, It would be nice to know the size of your driveway but be as it may, you might like the Platinum SHO 24" better with a more powerful engine and because you have a steep driveway (how steep and for how long?) I would keep in mind that you may add a set of chains which you could bargain for at the blower purchase time.
Good Luck


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Money spent at your local dealer stays in the neighborhood. Who knows where money spent at the box stores go.
Support your neighbors.


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

The driveway / carport accomodates 3 large cars. One is in the carport, the other two on the drive way. Most of the carport has a roof over it therefore it's only a bit of snow that blows into the carport from the opening that you have to deal with. From the opening at the end of the carport to the street is 45'. The driveway is 8' wide. With two cars on it when it snows, it's only what's left that you have to shovel/blow, mostly the side and end near the street...a good car length at the end. In terms of the inclination of it, I don't really know how to judge. There are two sets of stairs and a walkway up to the front of the house. The first set of stairs is 4 steps. The second set is three steps.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

brvid said:


> The driveway / carport accomodates 3 large cars. One is in the carport, the other two on the drive way. Most of the carport has a roof over it therefore it's only a bit of snow that blows into the carport from the opening that you have to deal with. From the opening at the end of the carport to the street is 45'. The driveway is 8' wide. With two cars on it when it snows, it's only what's left that you have to shovel/blow, mostly the side and end near the street...a good car length at the end. In terms of the inclination of it, I don't really know how to judge. There are two sets of stairs and a walkway up to the front of the house. The first set of stairs is 4 steps. The second set is three steps.


 So you have roughly 6 ft of inclination over 45 ft which is not an overly concern and I would disregard my SHO suggestion as the deluxe will be plenty but I would still try to bargain for a chain set if you can or get a future discount should you need it after trying the blower without them.
Keep in mind you will have to learn some basic mechanical aspect to keep your unit in good shape as you will have access to this site for any support you might need and your blower's manual will be a must read and learn which will not be too difficult.


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

A chain set sounds like a good accessory to have on hand so I will make arrangements for that. I'm trying to minimize my personal maintenance responsibilities...hoping to contract with the local dealer to do pre-winter setup and post-winter "shut-down" maintenance. Of course, whatever I need to learn about minor maintanence while operating it during winter months I'll do my best to learn here and from the experts such as yourself. Thank you for your quick feedback. You haven't directly weighed-in on who to purchase from? Are you in favor of paying a few hundred dollars more to the local dealer for "potentially" better customer service on maintenance issues as they arise?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

brvid said:


> I would guess it's so you become a customer of their maintenance and support services thereafter?


hello brvid, welcome to *SBF!!* even if you bought the ariens you are looking at from a big box store you would be at an ariens dealer for service or warranty work of any type. back when I bought my house I went to home depot and looked at toro lawnmowers ( I already had two toro snowblowers purchased from a dealer that had gone out of business ) one the way home I spotted another toro dealer and stopped in and got the same mower


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

brvid said:


> Are you in favor of paying a few hundred dollars more to the local dealer for "potentially" better customer service on maintenance issues as they arise?


 Most definitively with the dealer but you may have to try if possible to get some feedback on him from people you know, like anything the best homework you do the better the odds for later. Lastly like mentioned previously read you operator's manual thoroughly to get as proficient as possible with your unit. Good Luck


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I suggest you go with the dealer; who can answer questions, make adjustments if needed, and will view you as a "favored" service customer. The low-priced seller is OK for the buyer who doesn't need support, or who is OK with Internet/phone support when needed.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

PLEASE, check out the 8 minute mark of my video, as it answers your big box store question.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing can beat a good relationship with a dealer when it comes to knowledge of product and future maintenance. Consider this too. If you were to buy from a big box store, you will be directed to a dealer for service, as has been pointed out. Some dealers are not necessarily that excited about having to service an item they did not originally sell.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Buy from a “reputable” local dealer if you can. 

If you buy from a big box store and you bring the machine to a local dealer for service you will be more than likely pushed to the back of the waiting list. 

This happened to me with a sthil chain saw once. When I brought it in they asked if I had bought it from them and I said no… needless to say it was over 2 months waiting for my saw to get tuned up. I was not happy about this as I buy many other things from this local store but they didn't care. Even though I didn't agree with how I was pushed aside by other people that did buy their saw from this store it is the bitter reality. 

Big box stores do not have the reputation of good services and assembly and you will pay for it in the end.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Ariens Professional 28 2014/2015. After only one hour, my brand new snow blower stop blowing. The 2 bolts of the Belt Finger unscrew by themself. I call my dealer on 7 AM, they come to take the machine at 8h30 and come back less than 3 hours later. They take parts from a brand new machine to fix mine! They tell me that they never saw this in the past. Wow Super service!!! They are great, very fast and Professional!
Thank you very much Location le Gardeur !!! Now the machine is working like a new one! So everybody, buy from your local dealer if you want best after sale service and for warranty! I will never but never buy at big box.

My 5 cents!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll add that the box store where I bought my Cub didn't hook the auger cable up correctly, but I easily fixed that myself.
BUT, I have had dealers screw up maintenance and repairs, so it's not 100% that all interactions with the local service department will be great. YMMV!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ariens Professional 28 2014/2015. After only one hour, my brand new snow blower stop blowing. The 2 bolts of the Belt Finger unscrew by themself. I call my dealer on 7 AM, they come to take the machine at 8h30 and come back less than 3 hours later. They take parts from a brand new machine to fix mine! They tell me that they never saw this in the past. Wow Super service!!! They are great, very fast and Professional!
> Thank you very much Location le Gardeur !!! Now the machine is working like a new one! So everybody, buy from your local dealer if you want best after sale service and for warranty! I will never but never buy at big box.
> 
> My 5 cents!


WOW, that's very impressive!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Being a novice go with a servicing dealer, hands down. If something happens you want him in your corner and you want to be on his "A" list. 

Yes the big box stores do contract with 3rd parties to set equipment up. A daughter had a B.F. so employed. trust me we're not talking about technicians here.

Pete


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought a Scotts (Murray) self propelled at Homer Depot once, get it home and gas it up, pull the lever for drive and nothing. I look to see if the belt is off that drives the tranny and I see nothing amiss. Take it back to HD where I bought it the HOUR BEFORE. They tell me to take it to this mower repair guy they have a contract with. I JUST BOUGHT IT AN HOUR BEFORE!!!!! I took it to the repair guy who had it for two weeks during the mowing season.

I buy a chainsaw from a Stihl dealer, paying the $40 or so more dollars that a comparable Husky would be at Tractor Supply or Lowes. He said he'd show me how to start it but he doesn't - he describes how to start it. I get it home and flood it. Go back and he says 'I told you how to start it!' I say 'SHOW ME.' He tells me he can't take me back in the service area to show me because of insurance. WTF? Then he says the warranty is voided if I don't use their 2 stroke oil (it's dyed differently so they would know). That seemed a little like robbery to me.

I buy an Echo weed trimmer at a different dealer, paying $30 more for the identical unit over HDs price. He goes on an on about being there with service for me. I said if I buy it at home depot it comes with a one year warranty, so won't you be there for me anyway? He says the HD units have an H in the serial number and he won't service them. Whether he could refuse me or not I never found out as the unit works flawlessly.

I guess point is there are good dealers and bad dealers, and some equipment from the box stores is fine as it's basically all assembled from the factory with nothing else required. One thing you will want to do is learn how to change oil and plugs and belts yourself. The more self reliant you become the more you will end up saving in the long run and you won't be held hostage to someone elses schedule.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Finding a good OPE dealer can take a bit of work depending on where you live. There is no standard business practice or ethical code that they all follow, as has been mentioned, there are good dealers and bad dealers. Unfortunately most manufacturers don't have any leverage over them other than to pull their product, but then they would be left with just box stores selling their product. I suggest taking your time to find a good dealer, your time and money will be rewarded with good, dependable, honest service at market price.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I was just looking at buying an Ariens last week. The prices were the same at the dealer vs. HD. I went with the dealer for the higher probability of getting the initial set up right. They delivered and showed me how to use it. It didn't cost me any more going with the dealer. 

My dealer does routine maintenance at the customers location. So, given that, if I need a tune up and don't want to do it, they will come and do it for me. That was one of the selling points for me and the fact that I get to support a business that is run by locals.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought my 1128 Toro, from a dealer and am glad I did as I have had a minor pain in the butt issue and the dealer has been great correcting it. He came to the house twice to pick up and deliver my blower for me at no cost.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that I think about it, when I bought my Ariens from Home Depot in 2007 or so, it leaked gas from the carb whenever it sat. I called up Home Depot and they did take it in for repairs there. I don't know if they repaired it there or farmed it out, but that's where I dropped it off.
I wonder if they still do repairs at Home Depot?


----------

